# Which of these do you prefer?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Taylor Swift has just released her new single in the UK (and Europe I suppose) called 'You Belong to Me'. Now, I've been listening to this song for months on the country charts (I know, I know :doublesho off to the funny farm for me). It's been a huge success in the states (so has she actually, last year she actually sold more records than Beyonce and 50 cent combined), but here's what gets me, the UK version has been remixed to give it a slightly pop-rock feel, and I'm curious as to which one you prefer, so without further ado:

The US Version:





The UK Version:





I prefer the US version, suits the song more.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

there the same - both poo


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeh I should have said "they're crap" isn't an option, obviously they aren't fantastic but I was curious to see if all the fiddeling with it was worth it.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Tunero said:


> Nelly Furtado - Manos al aire
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...


anyone not in your country m8 - can't see it - copyright.....


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Judas said:


> anyone not in your country m8 - can't see it - copyright.....


Fast quote... I was reading both post and post here by mistake, I want to post here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1688486&postcount=50

If you cant see it (fu(k the tube ) look for "Nelly Furtado - Manos al aire" in the Tube... I hope you can listen it.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

nah - its all in spanish........


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Your loss


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Tunero said:


> Your loss


oh no - what shall I do now.............lol

if you like then fine - thats all that matters.

all the best.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry.............they're both gash.


----------

